# Craig's list sale. Major score!!



## Jeff54 (Mar 11, 2015)

Check it! a 1980 Black  Schwinn Cruiser 5 in MINT condition, fully dressed with the goodies, atom drum breaks, the super saddle, and likely has, for this condition mint set of knobby balloon tires, those will go for 250 plus ship on e-bay alone..
DEAL 90 bucks!!  

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/bik/4914787201.html

Hold Ur Horses!! before gets panties in a wad read below photo.






I caught this just hours after listing. and first thing began googling the telephone number: (614) 385-2598

And holy crap! it links to several spam or hacks into personal and or pot and pill  sales sites offering blind delivery anywhere on the globe or money back guarantied if cops get it. There's a 20 year old girl with a personal blog, which this appears as if could have been listed by, who writes a little of her high school and current collage experiences which it links to as well.  it's on a few face book pages and from them you can discover, not just the name of company making these offerings but business name and address!!.. . 

It appeared late at night so, even though it linked all around, I was determined if real, I'd be the first to nab it!!  the phone has a message by a guy who may be Mexican, black or east Asian, sounding sleepy or high that says 'it's too early text him'..

In text you get replies such as "How much do you need and when do you want it" Which strain do you want" etc. 

I'm not a snitch but, this one P.O.ed to to no end 'for 90 bucks? I WANT THAT DAM BIKE!!'  so guess who's coming to their dinner?? DEA! They think it's some type of coded message:. 'Calling all Bike collector's we have your stuff! Score here!" '


----------



## walter branche (Mar 11, 2015)

you rat someone out because you can not buy a bike


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 11, 2015)

walter branche said:


> you rat someone out because you can not buy a bike



 LOL actually I ratted em out because I HATE scams! albeit I didn't let yawl in on it for the past 9 days because I been watching it every waking minute hoping to refresh it and find the number corrected.. without drum brake and seat, in mint condition ya got an easy 500 bucks, easy!, add those balloon knobby tires, seat and drum brake I could see a hard sale but $1,000 bucks for $90??   It ain't happening!, SCAM! Besides that google that number and see, this is a hard core operation,.. real  hARD CORE criminals running the show. aND ADVIISE YA DON'T EXPOSE YOUR SELF BY TEXTING IT TOO.


----------



## kz1000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Huh!


----------



## vincev (Mar 11, 2015)

That would have been a find.


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the number just placed an order.


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 11, 2015)

narc!


----------

